# Sticky  Kubota L245 Owner's



## Live Oak

For any of you Kubota L245 owner's out there that need some help with parts or would like a parts manual for your tractor; let me know and I can email the parts manual to you. :zoomin:


----------



## Blaine

*Parts Manual*

Appreciate if you could e-mail me a copy.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Blaine! :friends: :cheers: I'll get that parts manual emailed off to you this morning. Great to have you aboard!


----------



## kentlauv

*Kubota L245DT Cogwheel*

Look for a partsnumber to the cogwheel in the front axis. Maybe something more is broken. 

I have the Norwgian user manual, but there is no partslist.

I hope some can give me tips.

Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak

Guys, I have made 5 attempts and spent 2 hours trying to post the parts manual but it is a very large file and the server keeps giving me an SQL error.

PM me with an email address and I will email it to you.


----------



## stacker

*rebuild l245*

:dazed: Hay anybody attempted a diy rebuild on these machines looks to be a pretty simple project. i bought a partially disassembled l245 and the owner said the only problem before it was taken apart was that it was missing on one cyl. any one had experience with injector or rebuilding a l245 with 2900 hrs.
Thanks and make a great day


----------



## stacker

*l245 injector /diy rebuild*

can any one give me a idea of what to expect when i start to repair a l245 with 2900 hrs i bought one partially disassebled and the owner said he thought the only problem was injector or pump but i'm curious because it was sight us seen. only pixs. thanks and thanks for letting me join the forum. stacker usmv state chaplain. really need to get this tractor going i've got 10 acres in defuniack springs fl to clear and get ready for a house.


----------



## stacker

*parts*

Chief what kinda part do you have or have a source for probly lookin for head gaskets , injectors , water pump, inj pump and a tutor. ha ha..


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum stacker! Glad you found us. I have the Kubota part manual for the L245 on Adobe Acrobat from when I had my L245. Nice machines.


----------



## stacker

*l245*

Thanks for the reply if you could send me the parts manual to would be greatly appreciated , and by the way what kinda life can i expect with 2900 hrs showing. thanks and please do reply. really need to pick some brains. Since i'm a good mech on most things mc. car boats and planes. been a long time since i worked on a tractor or diesel.:dazed: :dazed:


----------



## Live Oak

Check your email, it should be there. Hope that helps you out.


----------



## texray

I would love to have a copy of the manual. Please send to Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak

Check your email Ray and welcome to Tractor Forum!


----------



## creeki

*L245 MANUAL*

G'day, creeki's the name, 
and I'm new to this game.
In regard to the above, I'm just about to get my first tractor,L245, I hope. Would greatly appreciate a copy of the manual. 
I'm in the land of OZ.have family in Texas.
Catch yer later


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Rob! Parts manual is on the way. Let me know if there are any problems emailing the file.


----------



## creeki

*parts manual*

Yep, got the e mail, thanks heaps, now to get the tractor, should know by26th, will keep you posted. Rob


----------



## kbarber6279

*L245 Parts manual*

I would sure appreciate a copy. Thanks!


----------



## Astec1412

I would love to have that parts manual. I have that model Kubota and it is a great little tractor.

Thanks,


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Astec1412 _
> *I would love to have that parts manual. I have that model Kubota and it is a great little tractor.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> *


Done! And welcome to Tractor Forum! Let me know if you got it OK. Good to see another fellow Tennesseean on the board. :cheers:


----------



## creeki

farmacist. Thanks a heap for the 245 manual. Un fortunately didn't get the tractor.
Still finished up with an orange one though, B7001. Here in Oz that is a ''grey '' if its sold new here its a B7100. Seems like a good buy anyway, 4wd 3 speed pto 6 forward 2 reverse, came with a 4' rear blade, single tyhe ripper and a rear scoop/bucket.In the process of fitting guages. Need to get a slasher ''think thats what you call bushhog'', and a manual.
Sorry for the delay with my thanks.
Guess I was excited with my new toy.
Rob ''creeki''


----------



## Live Oak

Glad you at least ended up with a machine you are partial to Rob. The B7100 is a good machine as well. Enjoy and post some pics if you get a chance.


----------



## mtjoy

I could use this manual. Please send me a copy.


Thanks


----------



## jed55

I have just purchased a kubota l245dt and would like all the information I can get about the tractors. I like it so far and have had very little time to use it so far.


----------



## Live Oak

Done! Hope that helps. Guys. Be sure to post some pics. These L245's seem to be getting popular lately.


----------



## jed55

*brush cutter for L245DT tractor*

I could use some advice about the size of cutter the tractor will handle. any one have that information I would love to hear from you . Thanks much. jed55


----------



## Live Oak

With respect to a rotary cutter, I would measure the distance between the OUTER edges of the rear tires and you want a rotary cutter that is about 6 inches wider beyond each tire. 

I would think that largest cutter to put on an L245 would be a light duty 5 ft. cutter or a heavy duty 4 ft. cutter. That will be every bit of what the 22 pto hp will want to handle.


----------



## jed55

*down pressure*

does the l245DT tractor have down pressure on the rear for a back blade? most do not . jed55


----------



## Live Oak

If memory serves me (it rarely does  ) it does not have down pressure. It only has power in the up direction and uses gravity/weight to go down.


----------



## jed55

*down pressure*

thanks for getting back to me. I thought it was that way but I guess I was wanting more. jed55


----------



## Live Oak

You can add some weight on the top of the blade to help it dig it but probably not the amount of down pressure you are looking for.


----------



## Grandpastractor

*parts manual*

I would like a copy of the manual please. I just picked up this tractor L245 Kubota. It belonged to my grandfather he purchased it brand new. After years of abuse of other family members i have pulled this tractor out of an feild from under a tree. I have many parts to find to get it back to original thats how i found this site trying to do alittle homework. The short version is i know i could get a running tractor cheaper. But anyone who road a tractor on his granfathers knee would understand. Money is no object


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Grandpastractor! As you can see by the request for a manual in this thread, there are more than a few folks out there with L245's. Sounds like you have a challenging but fun as well as nastalgic project ahead of you. Check your email.


----------



## jed55

*real joy*

I have had some time now to work my l245 and I find it more and good. I have a grapple on the bucket that is just great and a real wonder working clearing brush. I am truly glad to have found your forum with some much information when needed. Thanks for being there. jed55


----------



## Live Oak

Glad to hear you are enjoying your L245 and puttin' her to work and having some fun with it. :cheers:


----------



## Barb

*Kubota L245 Service Manual*

Could you please be so kind to e-mail me the service manual for the Kubota L245. The e-mail address is [email protected].

Thank you so very much!

Barb


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Barb! Check your email.


----------



## Barb

*Kubota L245 Owners Manual*

Chief,

Thank you for the copy of the part manual, it was greatly appreciated. I also have a need for the owners or service manual for the Kubota L245.

E-mail me at [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## Live Oak

Barb,

I don't have that manual just yet. If I get them, I will let you know.


----------



## mkmab

*Manual and overheating question*

I just purchased an L245 and would love to have a parts manual if available.

Also, first time out using it with the bush mower it overheated. The guy I bought from said he didn't have that problem and it could be a stuck thermostat. I guess that's the best place to start, right? Does the L245 have any other tendencies to cause overheating, such as water pumps going bad?

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Live Oak

Done! Welcome to Tractor Forum!


----------



## donmopar

could i get a copy as well


----------



## JBec

I would like a copy of the manual. I have had an L245 for several years now and am very happy with it but there are a few things I would like to tighten up.

Another thing.....Does anyone know how to check the hydraulic/transmission oil on this tractor??


----------



## Razent

*Kabota Manual Request*

Can I get a copy of this/these 245 manual please. I have looked on here and went to my "local" dealer. There is very little if any help, support or good answers for a 30 yr old tractor, and there is no local old tractor repair shops either. So I figure out most on my own. Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## Razent

*245 Wiring Diagram*

In my trying to repair and redo this older L245DT I am trying to rewire all of it properly. Where can I get a schematic/diagram?


----------



## abrood

*L245 Owners Manual*

I would appreciate it if you could email me a copy of the L245 owners manual.

I have had mine for 5 years now with no major issues (only radiator hose and battery). I would just like to be prepared for when it does need attention.

Thanks! 

[email protected]


----------



## Razent

*Manual*

Will you please email me / send me a copy ASAP THANKS! Razent
[email protected]


----------



## jdogg103435

I would like the parts manual. My L245 has hydraulic fluid that leaks out from where the gear shift and PTO shift is. Every heard of this happening?


----------



## mark777

WELCOME jdogg,

Your problem is not uncommon....most probably, the rear ("U" shaped) vent on the rear axle or hydraulic hump is blocked. Mud dobbers love to next inside and block the vacuum causing pressure inside the case. 

A simple, stiff wire forced into the tube well open the vent and stop the case from pressurizing and bleeding through the gear shift.

Mark


----------



## jdogg103435

I will check that out. Thanks.


----------



## techman92

Can I get a manual too? Thanks!


----------



## rnathanmc

*hydraulic issues*

i also would like to receive a service manual for the l245 if i may thanks. [email protected]


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum! On the way!


----------



## Po-man

*L245 Parts manual*

Hi ,

WOuld it be posible for someone to Email me an adobe copy of the L245 Parts manual with the graphics associated with it.

Also I'm trying to find an operators manual or better yet a shop /repair manual.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks guys

Po-man out!


----------



## Po-man

*L245 Parts and or service and or operators manuals*

Sorry Chief. Looks like your the expert here. I forgot to leave my email in case someone had any of the manuals for the L245. Parts or operators or repair/service.

([email protected]) Thanks for being here for the "slow" folks like me.

Po-man out!


----------



## Live Oak

*Re: L245 Parts and or service and or operators manuals*



> _Originally posted by Po-man _
> *Sorry Chief. Looks like your the expert here. I forgot to leave my email in case someone had any of the manuals for the L245. Parts or operators or repair/service.
> 
> ([email protected]) Thanks for being here for the "slow" folks like me.
> 
> Po-man out! *


I sent you a copy of the parts manual back last September. Or so I thought. Did you receive it?


----------



## Po-man

Yep you sure did. It went here to my work PC and unfortunately it blew up over the hollidays. I actually used it to replace my wheel berrings and brakes.

This time I'm going to back it up to a jump drive and also print out a hard copy.

Thanks for your help.

Do you know anyone who may have a service or shop manual thats downloadable also?

Thanks again for all your help.

My email address is "[email protected]"


----------



## calheader

Can I get a copy of that owners/service manual for the L245? Appreciate it!! 

Dave


----------



## al b

Welcome Mark to TF.

Tractor radiators can get plugged up with seeds and small twighs and such. Take a light and look through the other side and see how plugged it is. My L345DT was starting to run hot and I read about it so I took compressed air and blow it out now it is much better. I've read same people use their garden hose to wash it out .Oh. take off the radiator screen if you have one.


----------



## Will

*Parts Manual*

If you still have the parts manual I sure would like a copy
thanks
Will


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Will! Do you need the F model (2WD)or the DT model (4WD)manual?


----------



## Will

*Parts Manual*

sorry I need the L245F the two wheel drive. I will take any other manual you have to go with the parts manual thanks again 
respectfully
Will


----------



## Live Oak

Will, I have the L1200 FEL, L590 RFM, and L245DT parts manuals. Are any of those of interest to you?


----------



## Will

*Manuals*

No thanks, not at this time I was looking for maybe a operators and service manual or either or. 
thanks again for your help 
Oh do you have any info on a Kubota finishing mower. I have one I need to replace the blades on, but cannot find any info on Kubota finishing mowers.
thanks for all the help
Will


----------



## Live Oak

Sorry, I don't have those. The kubota dealers will not give them away like the parts manuals.


----------



## estodd

*parts manual*

hello,
I would really like to have the L245 parts manual.
Would you please email it to [email protected]
thank you very much.


----------



## Live Oak

Do you need the F or DT model parts manual?


----------



## DNDEETND

*L245 Manual*

I have just found this forum while looking to find a parts manual for my L245 2wd tractor. If it is still available I would like to see if you would be kind enough to email it to me also. 

Thank you,

[email protected]


----------



## Live Oak

Done! Please be sure to post your experiences with your L245 and don't be a stranger. Welcome to Tractor Forum!


----------



## Lee2

*l245 parts manual*

Hi Chief, I too would appreciate a copy of the L245 two wheel drive parts manual. I'm also looking for the Owners/Operators Manual as I'm not sure how to check the oil level in the transmission and rear axle/hydraulics.
Thanks in advance
Lee2


----------



## jdallycase

*Kubota L245 Manual*

I would appreciate a manual as well.I just purchased one of these and know nothing about this diesel.I have a gas one but totaly different.I need to look up the specs on the oil and the hydraulics.I also need to get the drawbar to lift up and down-seems to be stuck after sitting for a few years of no use.Thank you Robb


----------



## mudbone

can i get a l245 owner and parts manual thank you


----------



## bigtooth

I also would like a copy of the manual.
I appreciate it!


----------



## Live Oak

Mike, is your L245 a 2WD or 4WD?


----------



## bigtooth

Its a 4wd, thanks!


----------



## gt9772c

*Owners Manual*

I just sent out a PDF of the original owners manual for the Kubota L245 F (also covers DT). The manual was from 1976. I sent it to all the people who requested and put their e-mail on the site. Some people asked forit but did not give their e-mail. If you ask again and post your e-mail address I will be happy to send it to you. Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## Houston

I have a l245 and I am losing power when I try to run my finish mower. It will run it if I let off the clutch slowly but it doesn't have the power it used to. I don't have a manual so I am not sure how to check the hydraulic fluid. If someone could send me a .pdf of the owners manual that would be great. I am also open to other suggestions. The engine seems to run okay if I am not running the pto. Earlier in the day while I was mowing the engine started to die like I was running out of diesel. I put the clutch in and pushed on the gas after about a minute it started running better. It seemed to run fine for about 30 minutes until it started losing power.

Thanks, Houston


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Houston! Unfortunately, I have not come across an operator's manual in .pdf format yet. 

My first thoughts about your problem with the engine is a fuel filter restriction? 

Contaminated fuel? 

Improperly vented fuel tank or a mud dauber?


----------



## DEREK .PIP

*L245 MANUALS*

:aussie: I TO FOUND THIS FORUM WHILST SEARCHING THE WEB FOR HELP WITH THE HYDRAULIC SYSTEM OF MY L245 
THIS IS MY VERY FIRST TIME TO POST ANY THING SO FIRST OF ALL THANKS FOR ALLOWING ME TO DO SO 
MY MACHANICAL KNOWLEGE IS VERY LIMITED 
I WOULD BE GRATEFUL IF I COULD BE SENT A PARTS MANUAL
OR SERVICE MANUAL MY email address is
[email protected]
KIND REGARDS FROM DOWNUNDER
DEREK


----------



## DEREK .PIP

*L245 MANUALS*

HI 'DEREK HERE
SHOULD'VE MENTIONED THAT MY L245 IS A 2WD
THANKS DEREK


----------



## maxidog

*I would like a copy of the manual please*

Hi TF Admin

Can you please email me a copy of the parts manual for the Kubota L245DT. My tractor is named L2201DT, but I believe this is exactly the same thing as an L245DT.

If anybody reading this has got the Operator's Manual &/or Service Manual, then I would love a copy of these as well.

My email address is [email protected]

Thanks a lot.


----------



## gt.ret

*Kubota L245 Parts Manual*

Hi. I'd like a copy of the Kubota L245 Parts Manual also.
Thanks for even considering sending it to me.
Gary
[email protected]


----------



## gt.ret

*Kubota L245 Parts Manual*

Hi. I'd like a copy of the Owner's / Parts Manual if you could send me one that would be great!
Thanks
Gary
[email protected]


----------



## Live Oak

Is your L245 2 or 4 wheel drive? Sorry for the late reply. I guess I dropped the ball and missed this post. :nerd:


----------



## nisaacso

Hi TF Admin,

Could I please get a copy of the parts manual for the L245 (2WD). I would greatly appreciate it.

email is: nisaacson 'at' windstream 'dot' net

Thanks
- Nate


----------



## Mr Earl

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *For any of you Kubota L245 owner's out there that need some help with parts or would like a parts manual for your tractor; let me know and I can email the parts manual to you. :zoomin: *


Greetings and salutations.
I'm the proud new owner of a very clean L2201DT

I would love to get a copy of this parts manual as well.

[email protected]

I'd also like to get a hold of an owners manual
Thanks,

:scotland:


----------



## uru

*owners´n´parts manual*

hi guys,

i just bought the L2201 4x4 here in uruguay. just did not get any manual to go with. it would be great if you could send me a copy so that i can make the most out of my bargain. i would need the owners manual as well as the parts manual. would highly apreciate your help!!
greetings to all of you  

my e-mailaddress is: [email protected]


----------



## gostrows

Hi TF Admin
when you get a chance, could you send a copy of the L245 stuff my way also. [email protected]
i have a L245H that lost a cyl. last year (broken ring) i thru it together just enough to finish the season, but it does need a complete rebuild. now that Michigan weather is warming up I have a small window of time before we start transplanting, to redo old fathful.
thanks


----------



## Live Oak

Lots of new folks I see here! Welcome to ALL! As you can see the Tractor Forum software has been updated. The old version would not allow uploading manual this size. I will post them here so you can access them readily. 

Hope this is a big help and please bear with us while we move forward with other changes and updates to include a Master Technical Library for all publications and manuals.


----------



## Live Oak

Folks, for now, these are the L245 manuals I have available. Again, I hope this helps. As we get the new forum software set up, we will post more. Here is one more.


----------



## Micg

*L245 workshop manual*

Hi everybody,
would anyone in the group have an electronic copy of the workshop manual of this tractor to share?
Either post here or pm. 
Thanks in advance 
Micg


----------



## Live Oak

I am working on obtaining one but have not found anyone who has it yet. Hang in there. I may come up with something yet!


----------



## cguynes

*owners manual*

could i please have a copy. I have a L245DT it also has a creep gear [email protected] thank you


----------



## cguynes

*owners manual*

could i please have a copy. [email protected] thank you


----------



## Live Oak

cguynes said:


> could i please have a copy. [email protected] thank you


Look up back about 4 posts in this thread where I have them already posted.


----------



## Blademkr

I would love to have one too. I need to change the fluids and put in a seal on the left rear wheel.


----------



## Blademkr

3 dog Dan's email is [email protected]
Thank you!!


----------



## Live Oak

The manuals I have for the L245 are posted above guys.


----------



## daveryc1962

Thanks for the parts manual. What is the differance between L245 and the L245F?
Just bought a 2 wheel drive L245 and it has a few problems. Can't wait to get it back together and try it out.
Does anyone know how much weight can be added to the front?


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Dave! The L245F is a 2WD model. What will the front weights be added for?


----------



## daveryc1962

Since it is 2 wheel drive i was thinking it would handle a brush hog better while turning in tight areas.


----------



## Live Oak

I would use just enough weight to keep the front down. Most of the the L245F front tires are 4 ply and not up to supporting a lot of weight. 6 and 8 ply tires if you can find them will support much more weight. A 4 ft. rotary cutter should not put that much weight on the rear of the tractor unless you pick it up off the ground.


----------



## mylilfishinbud

Has anyone located a service manual for the 245DT yet?? I have the parts manual and owners manual already. I gotta pull the brakes off so would love to get my hands on a service manual.


----------



## nikos

Has anyone located a service manual for the B7001 KUBOTA TRACTOR


----------



## BAKERCONTAINER

A parts manual would be great. I blew out some type of plug on side of engine. Oil sprays out.

Thanks a bunch - rick


----------



## JJJ

*Question for you all: Kubota in sand*

Would a 1980s-vintage Kubota L245 be a good choice for launching a 20-foot pontoon boat off a sandy, sandy, sandy beach?


----------



## JBec

Try Cyber Gateway Contains FLASH! for an L245 repair manual


----------



## Bluebird Girl

*Kubota L245DT owners manual*

I could us an owners manual for Kubota L245DT. If you could e-mail me one I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## JBec

Please see my previous post


----------



## sjgreg

*Need Manual*

I am new to the Forum and also would like to have a manual. My email is [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## JBec

Try Cyber Gateway Contains FLASH! for an L245 repair manual


----------



## aamtranz

I have a Kubota L245 and would greatly appreciate a parts manual. Thanks alot!


----------



## Strangr

If the offer is still good, I'd like to have the manual.


----------



## mike R

*manual*



Live Oak said:


> For any of you Kubota L245 owner's out there that need some help with parts or would like a parts manual for your tractor; let me know and I can email the parts manual to you. :zoomin:


could you please send me the parts manual! thanks, [email protected]


----------



## LNDCRSR1

*L245 manual*

If the offer is still good could you please send me a copy?
Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## outhere repairs

hi there i am new to this forum just saw your post about l245 manual and would love a copy of any info or schematic or workshop manuals as i am having trouble with the hydraulic system where it splits between 3pl and front end loader any info would be great e mail [email protected]


----------



## MTHank

Another newbie to the forum.

First a question...
I have a early 80's L245DT... I would imagine the repair manual for the L245 would not have everything I would need for the DT. Correct? Or is the just one repair manual for both?

If anyone has a repair manual for the L245DT I sure could use one... Electronic or paper.

Please e-mail any information to:

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## nisaacso

MTHank said:


> I have a early 80's L245DT... I would imagine the repair manual for the L245 would not have everything I would need for the DT. Correct? Or is the just one repair manual for both?


The I&T K-3 shop manual does not specifically list the L245DT model, however they do cover the front wheel drive system 'for all models so equipped'. They also have a section on the transfer case.

I have the I&T shop manual - K-201 in paper form which includes the K-1, K-2 and K-3 manuals in one. As shop manuals go it is so-so.

I have not seen a true Kubota shop manual. I think SSB offers them.


----------



## dook

I just purchased a Kubota L245DT today and would love to have a parts manual as well as owners manual.

Thanks.


----------



## aamtranz

Live Oak said:


> For any of you Kubota L245 owner's out there that need some help with parts or would like a parts manual for your tractor; let me know and I can email the parts manual to you. :zoomin:


That would be great. I have a kubota l245. I love it. The parts manual would be great. Thanks. aamtranz


----------



## José

Hello, I'd love to have this parts manual. I have this model Kubota L 245 and is a great small tractor.
Email: [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## jcaravalho

*l245dt service manual*

is there a place to upload the pdf files to i have a copy of the 36 page service manual


----------



## coford

Live Oak said:


> For any of you Kubota L245 owner's out there that need some help with parts or would like a parts manual for your tractor; let me know and I can email the parts manual to you. :zoomin:


Live Oak - I also would like a copy of the parts manual for the L245
Regards


----------



## kubota_28

*Manual*

I would appreciate a manual. It would be very helpful in restoring my tractor. Than you very much.:usa:
[email protected]


----------



## jcaravalho

*l245 service manual*

GigaSize.com: Host and Share your Files 






Manual covers L185, L235,L245,L275,and L285


----------



## BILL CARTER

New to site. Looking for parts/svc manual via pdf for kubota l185.
Just purchased w/400 hours. Been setting quite a few years. But got it running beautifully in several hours.
[email protected]


----------



## coford

I would appreciate a copy e-mail to [email protected]

tkanks
Chris Ford


----------



## cypress

*Kubota L245 parts manual*

Please email me a copy of the Kubota L245 parts manual.
Thanks a bunch.

[email protected]

Thanks again,

CT


----------



## jcaravalho

Live Oak said:


> Will, I have the L1200 FEL, L590 RFM, and L245DT parts manuals. Are any of those of interest to you?


would like the 1200 parts manual im looking for the hydraulic pump for the front end loader my email is [email protected]


----------



## José

hello, i was wondering if the manual Kubota L245 f - dt kubota L245 - is equal to the Kubota L225 (2WD model with stick shift transmission). If you have this manual (L225) send me, please. my email is [email protected]
I have 1200 loader manual


----------



## jcaravalho

hi jose the manual for the 225 i believe is different from the 245 dt stands for 4wd


----------



## José

jcarvalho hi can you tell me the location of oil filter for conveying 10W30 udt (hydraulic). I do not know if they have that type filter network. Thank you.


----------



## coford

Live Oak, i have not received the parts list that you have sent. Would you check to see if you have my e-mail address correct? [email protected]

tks
cf


----------



## José

Hello, I bought a Kubota L 225, I'll do a review on it, and I have some difficulty in locating the filter hidaulic, I have the manual L 245, and was wondering if the manual Kubota L245 f - dt kubota L245 - is equal to the Kubota L225 (2WD model with stick shift transmission). can you help me to find this filter! thanks
Ouvir
Ler foneticamente
Dicionário - Ver dicionário detalhado


----------



## José

José said:


> Hello, I bought a Kubota L 225, I'll do a review on it, and I have some difficulty in locating the filter hidaulic, I have the manual L 245, and was wondering if the manual Kubota L245 f - dt kubota L245 - is equal to the Kubota L225 (2WD model with stick shift transmission). can you help me to find this filter! thanks
> :dazed:


----------



## dook

Please email me any manuals you have on a L245DT .

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## blackb

I'd like a copy of the Owner's manual (L245DT 4x4 -82) if you could send me one that would be great!

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## kau

Sorry guys, LiveOak is no longer on the board.


----------



## AshleyBS55

Do you still have an owner's manual available for a Kubota L245DT? I just bought a used one and would like a copy. My email is [email protected]
Thanks in advance,
Bruce


----------



## bigshot

could somebody send me a copy of a L245DT manual please im new to diesel and tractors i would appreciate it a LOT THANKS


----------



## nzebizz

I would love to get a copy of the manual L245DT
[email protected]


----------



## NZ-tractaguy

Would really appreciate a manual/parts guide for L245DT mine appears to have gear box issues. Thanks

[email protected]

Thanks again


----------



## tractormark

hello I am looking for a set of rear fenders if anybody has a set please let me know or where I can get them thanks


----------



## Stu2201

I've just got a ZL2201 which I'm told is the USA L245, would this be correct? Being from the UK which model would mine be? I'm trying to find a owners/operators manual & service manual so if anyone has a copy they would email me I would be so grateful. It's for the 2wd version. Also I'm trying to find out the age of my tractor, does anyone know how I can find this out or even when this model was in production? I don't know of any faults with this tractor but want to give it a full service etc. any help or tips welcome. Thanks Stu


----------

